# Bucee's going ethanol free



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry if this has been posted already:
For those folks that live in the Lake Jackson area and want to run ethanol free fuel in their boat or other equipment, the original Bucee's @ Oyster Creek and Old Angleton Rd. is installing an ethanol free tank. There will also be new pumps with separate handles for ethanol or ethanol free. I think it is still a few weeks from completion but just a heads up for those of you interested.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

That is great news, hope some others follow their lead.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

X2 ^^^^^^^


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

How say ye, Ox Eye? I can't remember which side of this argument you come down on.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> How say ye, Ox Eye? I can't remember which side of this argument you come down on.


Seems like he said that in the past Bucees tried this but ran into a snag. It would sure be nice if Bucees did really well with it at that location and expanded it some.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet! Just a couple minutes away from me!


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Ethanol Free*



HOO'S NEXT said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already:
> For those folks that live in the Lake Jackson area and want to run ethanol free fuel in their boat or other equipment, the original Bucee's @ Oyster Creek and Old Angleton Rd. is installing an ethanol free tank. There will also be new pumps with separate handles for ethanol or ethanol free. I think it is still a few weeks from completion but just a heads up for those of you interested.


I sure hope your right and it spreads to some other stores ,

By the way Hoo's Next , I sure like your picture, TX is pretty good stuff !,

F1K


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

It would be nice if they could expand it to all there stores. Not one close by my house, but would drive to fill up every gas can I own.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox eye saw that this morning and he's been laying on the floor having convulsions ever since.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Ehanol Free*

Besides clean rest rooms and cheap ice maybe Beaver will be selling cheap ethanol free gas , he does know how to make a dollar and draw a crowd !

F1K


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Good for them and hope they sell it faster then they can get it.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

I will gladly wait in a line for it. Not the best location for it though.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

They need to put it at the Buccees in Freeport at 332 and 523.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> It would be nice if they could expand it to all there stores. Not one close by my house, but would drive to fill up every gas can I own.


Sugar Land express run; maybe if we fill some 55 gallon barrels we can make some money off of this...

Quote of the Day: 
Bandwagon - a particular activity or cause that has become popular...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

fish1kemah said:


> Besides clean rest rooms and cheap ice maybe Beaver will be selling cheap ethanol free gas , he does know how to make a dollar and draw a crowd !
> 
> F1K


Bucees, cheap gas?
Bit of an oxymoron isn't it?


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

yay buccees, boo ethanol. now how 'bout some clean diesel?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Cubera, C&W fuels has e-free and isn't but a couple miles outta yer way going to Utope...
right at Mumme's to cemetary rdl tun lft then rt on 462 towards city park.. fill, go 1/2 mi west to airbase cut-off to the S and back on 90...
miss all lights but one...


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Sugar Land express run; maybe if we fill some 55 gallon barrels we can make some money off of this...
> 
> Quote of the Day:
> Bandwagon - a particular activity or cause that has become popular...


Yep, there is a Bucee's off of crab river rd, still out of the way from my house. But would defintely start buying from there if they started selling real gas.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

just another reason to shop at Buc,,,I will gladly make the 35ish mile drive to get it for boat and outdoor equip..


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Only a couple seconds from the house


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> he does know how to make a dollar and draw a crowd !


Pretty much most beavers will do that though. 

TH


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

trouthunter said:


> pretty much most beavers will do that though. :d
> 
> th


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

kweber said:


> Cubera, C&W fuels has e-free and isn't but a couple miles outta yer way going to Utope...
> right at Mumme's to cemetary rdl tun lft then rt on 462 towards city park.. fill, go 1/2 mi west to airbase cut-off to the S and back on 90...
> miss all lights but one...


I can get it right on 90 in Castroville at Groff.
Stopped in last year to check the price...........that's all I did, not worth the extra money they wanted for it.

As far as Bucees in Luling, never stop, there's a reason they don't post their gas price.
HEB in Hondo going, Shell outside SA returning, cheap as it gets.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

4 minutes from my house. Not a lot of space to park at that store. Hope he puts the e-free at Old Angleton and 2004.....


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> Ox eye saw that this morning and he's been laying on the floor having convulsions ever since.


:rotfl:


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope the one in New Braunfels does this. How did you find out?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I hope the one in Baytown does this !!!!!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Seems like he said that in the past Bucees tried this but ran into a snag. It would sure be nice if Bucees did really well with it at that location and expanded it some.


They were having trouble securing permits for the above ground tanks. Haven't talked to anyone since last summer. At that time, they weren't too hopeful, but were going to keep trying. Good on them!

That was my happy dance, dwilliams. It just looked like a convulsion.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Never been to that Buc-Ee's. Looks like a small one.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The pumps are installed at the new Buc-ee's going in across from the Texas Motor Speedway.Sure hope they get a sugar free pump.


----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

Lee oil company at hwy 35 and South St. in Alvin is selling ethanol free gas now. It's $4.00 a gallon with a 5 gal minimum. If you buy it by the barrel it's $3.75 a gallon.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

awendel said:


> Lee oil company at hwy 35 and South St. in Alvin is selling ethanol free gas now. It's $4.00 a gallon with a 5 gal minimum. If you buy it by the barrel it's $3.75 a gallon.


What a rip off !!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What is a Fair price for E-Free gas?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

patwilson said:


> 4 minutes from my house. Not a lot of space to park at that store. Hope he puts the e-free at Old Angleton and 2004.....


Isn't that the one the OP is talkin about?


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Hopin he makes Angleton his next stop for E0 gas. The store on OC/Old Angleton might be a tight squeeze for my 22 footer. That's a small parking lot with the pumps pretty close to the road.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> What is a Fair price for E-Free gas?


About $7.00-$10.00 a gallon after you figure in your time spent and repair costs that are associated with this poison they lace our gas with. 
Whatever Home Depot sells their premixed non ethanol gas cans for it another good measure of what E0 is really worth. 
Its worth more than what many think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

No sir. The one he's talking about is @ Oyster Creek and Old Angleton Rd.

The one I'm talking about is @ Old Angleton and FM2004. They are a few miles apart but this one has a much bigger parking area which would be easier to get boats in and out of.....



MEGABITE said:


> Isn't that the one the OP is talkin about?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

patwilson said:


> No sir. The one he's talking about is @ Oyster Creek and Old Angleton Rd.
> 
> The one I'm talking about is @ Old Angleton and FM2004. They are a few miles apart but this one has a much bigger parking area which would be easier to get boats in and out of.....


The one right off of FM2004 is aboput 3-4 times as big.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes



fishingcacher said:


> The one right off of FM2004 is aboput 3-4 times as big.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

patwilson said:


> Yes


Many times that one is very busy. I have been there when there was only 1 few spots to park. But turning a boat around would be a lot easier.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

patwilson said:


> No sir. The one he's talking about is @ Oyster Creek and Old Angleton Rd.


Oh yeah. I forgot about that one


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

locolobo said:


> Hopin he makes Angleton his next stop for E0 gas. The store on OC/Old Angleton might be a tight squeeze for my 22 footer. That's a small parking lot with the pumps pretty close to the road.


You can come up Old Angleton Rd from the south and hit the far west pump, when I had my 26' Regulator I filled it there a couple of times this way. It is a little tight at that location but I think it will be the only option for a while.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Regarding Baytown Bucees - I don't want them to do anything that will allow them to raise their price of diesel

Regarding cost of e Free fuel - Most places in Florida sell ethanol free gas (referred to REC) for about $.80 cents above regular grade. First part of January price averaged $2.35/gal in South Florida and the Keys. Sometimes it is a little cheaper in the panhandle (Pensacola/Destin).


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I think they have to make sure ethanol-free is not used for on-road use. Kind of like Ag Diesel.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> I think they have to make sure ethanol-free is not used for on-road use. Kind of like Ag Diesel.


That might be the case but ethanol yields worse gas mileage than straight gasoline. 
Ag diesel and ultra low sulfur diesel are very comparable in mileage. 
Yes, ethanol is viewed as more "green" and "environmentally friendly" when in reality it simply is not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Ethanol is required for emission reasons in Harris county and all those adjacent. Unless this is for off-road, I don't see it happening.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

stammster said:


> Ethanol is required for emission reasons in Harris county and all those adjacent. Unless this is for off-road, I don't see it happening.


Why not say most of Texas.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome! I'm 4 minutes out!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice thread you got going, here! I want everybody within 50 miles of Lake Jackson to get over to this Bucees location and buy a bunch of E0, a couple bags of Bucee Nuts/w a soft drink and profusely thank the Manager for what theyâ€™re doing. This is being done at some effort on their part for their customers. I will bet you a dollar and a donut that their supplies are coming from out-of-state. And since this location is in Brazoria County, a county that shares a border with Harris County, itâ€™s going to require an oxygenate (according to the EPA). So figure the price per gallon to be a bit more than other gas with the ethanol **** mixed in. But, donâ€™t let that stop you. Get on over there! They get a good response â€¦ look for it showing up at other Bucees, elsewhere.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats right Ox, I don't live close to there but I will make the trip, When will they start selling it?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Again, I have been out of the loop concerning Bucee's doings since last summer, so the OP has more inside info than I do. Try calling that particular store and straight-up ask them? I tried earlier but they are either very busy answering calls ... or the phone is off the hook.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Parking lot is all tore up so it's not gonna be anytime real soon


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I still don't get the hype. And as some have said it's so much more expensive than the engine repairs most have had if any related to fuel.

For the extra cost and effort you can buy a spare weedeater....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

sgrem said:


> I still don't get the hype. And as some have said it's so much more expensive than the engine repairs most have had if any related to fuel.
> 
> For the extra cost and effort you can buy a spare weedeater....


I think they are more concern about repairing their boat engines.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

sgrem said:


> I still don't get the hype. And as some have said it's so much more expensive than the engine repairs most have had if any related to fuel.
> 
> For the extra cost and effort you can buy a spare weedeater....


I have spent far more for repairs than the additional this fuel will cost. Rebuilt carbs. Replaced filters/fuel line. I'm ready to be E-Free.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

.


Charlie in TX said:


> I have spent far more for repairs than the additional this fuel will cost. Rebuilt carbs. Replaced filters/fuel line. I'm ready to be E-Free.


Ethanol **** costs everybody more than E0 â€¦ at the grocery store, at the gas pumps and in the hoops they have to jump through to keep their outboards and other small engines functioning. Some will tell you they have no problems with ethanol. Thereâ€™s the hype. They pretend itâ€™s nothing to pay top dollar for â€œresistantâ€ fuel lines, for continually replacing water filters and for the necessary additives to stave off ethanol damage to their outboards. They pretend not to notice the loss of running hours per tank and the additional costs of more frequent fill-ups. They pretend never to have that nagging doubt that THIS TRIP OUT could be the one â€¦

Theyâ€™ll pretend all that because they think it makes themselves 2Cool!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Bucee's may be trying to get ahead of the game. Next Texas legislative session indicators are an ethanol free gasoline bill will be passed. Most likely not all ststions will be required to sell E-0 but a least one station in each county.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

sgrem said:


> I still don't get the hype. And as some have said it's so much more expensive than the engine repairs most have had if any related to fuel.
> 
> For the extra cost and effort you can buy a spare weedeater....


You get better mileage, too. I get 2-3 mpg more with E0 fuel.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG: LOOK OUT BUCEE'S !!!!!

When the Iowa Governor and Donald Trump get wind of this they will coming down hard on you in the media for this ...

They don't care if it's bad for boat motors or cars ... You have to use it ... ( sarcasm of course ) ... LOL

*MB*


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm still gonna vote for him! Beats the Muslim and his followers fo sho

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

ChuChu said:


> Next Texas legislative session indicators are an ethanol free gasoline bill will be passed.


I have heard some scuttlebutt from various sources. If you would, PM me with your sources and we'll compare notes.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That has to be the wrong prices? Are the pumps working now?


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

patwilson said:


> That has to be the wrong prices? Are the pumps working now?


Filled up every jug I own.

Pretty sure it's just a promotion.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Just drove by there. A line of cars 100 yds down Oyster Creek Dr waiting to get in.
The above pictured price above is correct.

Hope the ethanol free gas price is not promotional!

The Bucees over on Old Angleton Rd and FM 2004 has reg gas at $1.45


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie in TX said:


> I have spent far more for repairs than the additional this fuel will cost. Rebuilt carbs. Replaced filters/fuel line. I'm ready to be E-Free.


It is much cheaper than the canned ethanol free gas.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

patwilson said:


> That has to be the wrong prices?


Premium in the Lake Jackson area averages between $1.80 - $2.10. This is Brazoria County and it borders Harris County, making it within the EPA's "Non-Attainment Area. That means that all gasoline without ethanol must contain an oxygenate of some kind. That oxygenate is going to come at an additional cost. Then consider it's very likely that the gas was trucked in from out-of-state. There's your $2.89.9 .

Again, Bucees has gone to some time and expense providing a needed product for their customers. It will be some time in the future before they start making a profit off the ethanol-free sales. Show some appreciation and go out of your way to buy incidentals you would have gotten elsewhere, anyway ... and tell them "thanks".


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Pllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease expand to all bucees!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Initially, the plans were for five locations across Texas in more populated areas. The timeline was never certain, but based on successes of initial locations it would, of course, happen faster. So, the more people that stop by in Lake Jackson, the quicker the next one will come into play. It's all consumer driven!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Premium in the Lake Jackson area averages between $1.80 - $2.10. This is Brazoria County and it borders Harris County, making it within the EPA's "Non-Attainment Area. That means that all gasoline without ethanol must contain an oxygenate of some kind. That oxygenate is going to come at an additional cost. Then consider it's very likely that the gas was trucked in from out-of-state. There's your $2.89.9 .
> 
> Again, Bucees has gone to some time and expense providing a needed product for their customers. It will be some time in the future before they start making a profit off the ethanol-free sales. Show some appreciation and go out of your way to buy incidentals you would have gotten elsewhere, anyway ... and tell them "thanks".


By all means I wasn't talking about the price of E-free but about the regular gas prices. Must be to get the customers coming back to that store. Never thought I'd see the price of gas that low in my life time....
I live not for from there and will be buying E-free for the boat and toys here on out.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm offshore right now but had my brother drive by to verify and it's lined up!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wait!!! Haven't politicians claimed there is no demand for E free in Texas? :walkingsm


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

We missed out on the discounted gas before the new pumps.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Again, Bucees has gone to some time and expense providing a needed product for their customers. It will be some time in the future before they start making a profit off the ethanol-free sales. Show some appreciation and go out of your way to buy incidentals you would have gotten elsewhere, anyway ... and tell them "thanks".[/QUOTE]

This is an understatement. I drive by there every day.
Old tanks were dug up, much excavation and prep work. All concrete from the walk immediately in front of the store to the street was broken out and the whole area fenced off.
The store remained opened but only parking for about 8 cars and a mess at that. Still had customers, but much reduced.
All new electrical, piping, pumps, etc.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Filled up last night with E-Free. After roughly 30 miles of driving I was avg. about 2 mpg better than with E10. I drive this same way everyday and my car gives me an update of trip mpg when I shut the engine off. I also have a running total on the tank. As soon as I can I will fill up all my 5 gallon cans and when my boat needs filling I'm going to top it off with E0. I suspect that since they are selling regular gas for ~.50$ cheaper than everybody else they are making up the difference in the E0. I hope they will eventually decrease the price of E0 and bring regular gas to it's normal level.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

On the Pure Gas website, Bucees first listing was logged in on Jan, 22 with an update the next day that had less info, but the phone number listed was for the office headquarters.

The second listing was made by one of the owners early this afternoon, then shortly later was updated with a phone number. But, that number is inoperable. So, I called the Headquarters and was told "there are no ringing phones at the store". Weird, no???

At some point the initial listing will be purged from Pure Gas, leaving no contact phone, at all, available for Bucees in the listing.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I know I'm late to this party, but Bucee's in port lavaca has been down for a month
adding a whole extra line of new pumps. maybe it'll happen here, too.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

lite-liner said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but Bucee's in port lavaca has been down for a month adding a whole extra line of new pumps. maybe it'll happen here, too.


Sounds very possible, doesn't it. For the folks around PL, I hope it happens. And, I hope it progresses around the state.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Anybody catch what octane rating that E0 was at 87, 89, 93?


----------



## jhewitt3 (Feb 12, 2016)

KillaHookset said:


> Anybody catch what octane rating that E0 was at 87, 89, 93?


93 octane.


----------



## jhewitt3 (Feb 12, 2016)

TheGoose said:


> Filled up last night with E-Free. After roughly 30 miles of driving I was avg. about 2 mpg better than with E10. I drive this same way everyday and my car gives me an update of trip mpg when I shut the engine off. I also have a running total on the tank. As soon as I can I will fill up all my 5 gallon cans and when my boat needs filling I'm going to top it off with E0. I suspect that since they are selling regular gas for ~.50$ cheaper than everybody else they are making up the difference in the E0. I hope they will eventually decrease the price of E0 and bring regular gas to it's normal level.


I had a similar experience. I filled up my SUV at MSR Houston (E0 @ 93 octane $3.99/gallon). My usual mileage is 17-18 MPG and I got 21.7 MPG. I could not believe it as the fuel is THEORETICALLY only slightly more powerful than E10. IBA is 30% more powerful than ethanol but at a 12.5% blend thats only 3.75% more power so that should equate into about .7-1.0 MPG gain. Reference: http://gulfracingfuels.com/isobutanol-and-going-ethanolfree/

Happy that we have a choice here in Texas.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

jhewitt3 said:


> I had a similar experience. I filled up my SUV at MSR Houston (E0 @ 93 octane $3.99/gallon). My usual mileage is 17-18 MPG and I got 21.7 MPG. I could not believe it as the fuel is THEORETICALLY only slightly more powerful than E10.


It's not just "theory". Isobutanol, in fact, has more punch to it than corn squeezins.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Before I pack up all my gas cans and boat, where presactly is this in LJ? Oyster Creek and where? I'm coming from Angleton.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

coachlaw said:


> Before I pack up all my gas cans and boat, where presactly is this in LJ? Oyster Creek and where? I'm coming from Angleton.


Old Angleton Rd S to Willow Dr. take a right. Go to Oyster creek and follow street numbers to 899 Oyster Creek.


Click on link for map.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

maskale said:


> View attachment 2803858


Holy cow.....$1.09 for regular? I never thought I'd ever see that price again.

At this price it is not worth it to pay $2.89 for E0 unless it is for boat outboard motor or other small engine sensitive to E10 gas.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sandy, when coming down 288B to Clute take a right on College Dr. (which is Oyster Creek Dr.). Soon as you cross the rail road (Old Angleton Rd.) it's on your left.



coachlaw said:


> Before I pack up all my gas cans and boat, where presactly is this in LJ? Oyster Creek and where? I'm coming from Angleton.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Just a heads up for everyone. Bucee's #1 in Lake Jackson on Oyster Creek Dr has NO E0 non ethanol fuel and has not been selling it for quite some time. All E0 pumps had been covered up. I asked the attendant and he said that there was a problem with the State and the E0 fuel supplier. They do not know when or if they will be getting E0 back anytime soon. Kinda sucks. I had packed all my gas cans up and was making a detour coming back from Aransas Pass back to Houston, just to get some of this. Oh well.


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

Has anybody tried Lee Oil Co in Alvin? Pure Gas has them listed as non ethanol and after a little research it appears they have 93 octane of the Isobutanol variety. Times like these make me miss my home state of NC, non ethanol flows like water from the many gas stations that dot the NC coast...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

waypoint said:


> Just a heads up for everyone. Bucee's #1 in Lake Jackson on Oyster Creek Dr has NO E0 non ethanol fuel and has not been selling it for quite some time. All E0 pumps had been covered up. I asked the attendant and he said that there was a problem with the State and the E0 fuel supplier. They do not know when or if they will be getting E0 back anytime soon. Kinda sucks. I had packed all my gas cans up and was making a detour coming back from Aransas Pass back to Houston, just to get some of this. Oh well.


Oh great. Ox eye's head is going to explode. Everybody get your raincoat.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Oh great. Ox eye's head is going to explode. Everybody get your raincoat.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint, but itâ€™s no skin off my sweet cheeks. The ones who are losing are those of you in the Lake Jackson and surrounding areas who, along with the self-centered â€œI have no problems with ethanolâ€ bunch, couldnâ€™t be bothered to get off their duffs and pester their state and federal congress people for a concrete/long term solution for everyone. 

Bucees and a lot of other retail businesses are going to great lengths to provide you with a choice â€¦ and you do nothing to help!

And, then, one day you wake up â€¦ and itâ€™s gone.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You act like it's our fault because we have Ethanol in our gasoline. 

Listen closely....NOBODY likes Ethanol, but there are FAR GREATER issues in America right now to fixate on besides Ethanol.

If all you have to wig out on is Ethanol you're a blessed man.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> You act like it's our fault because we have Ethanol in our gasoline.
> 
> Listen closely....NOBODY likes Ethanol, but there are FAR GREATER issues in America right now to fixate on besides Ethanol.
> 
> If all you have to wig out on is Ethanol you're a blessed man.


Yes sir, our biggest problem is the man running this country.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I got 40 gallons while it was available. I was going to go tomorrow to get 50 gallons, but now I guess I'll buy more generator/outboard poison.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

You can still get it in Beaumont just off I10.. C&I oil company.. They have it in all three grades...


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Listen closely....NOBODY likes Ethanol, but there are FAR GREATER issues in America right now to fixate on besides Ethanol


With a staggering federal deficit, weâ€™re spending billions on subsidies, price supports, and tariffs benefiting ethanol producers.

In a dead economy with no wage increases, fewer jobs and greater welfare payouts, people are paying more at the grocery store and at the gas pumps because of ethanol.

Ostensibly to benefit the environment, more grassland and wetlands are being plowed under in order to grow corn, yet pollution (of air and water) is increasing.

With aquafer levels falling, millions of gallons of water are wasted in growing and producing ethanol.

Under a Constitution where â€œfreedom of choiceâ€ is ostensibly secured, there is the ethanol mandate.

So, what piddly-*** problems are YOU worried about?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ox Eye said:


> With a staggering federal deficit, weâ€™re spending billions on subsidies, price supports, and tariffs benefiting ethanol producers.
> 
> In a dead economy with no wage increases, fewer jobs and greater welfare payouts, people are paying more at the grocery store and at the gas pumps because of ethanol.
> 
> ...


No sense arguing with a man that is obsessed as you are my friend.

Carry on...


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Ox Eye said:


> With a staggering federal deficit, weâ€™re spending billions on subsidies, price supports, and tariffs benefiting ethanol producers.
> 
> In a dead economy with no wage increases, fewer jobs and greater welfare payouts, people are paying more at the grocery store and at the gas pumps because of ethanol.
> 
> ...


It's because of global warming.


----------



## kingchip (Apr 20, 2016)

I think I posted this on another thread, but a phone app called Pure Gas, lists ethanol free gasoline stations all over the country. I've been to a few of them in Central Texas and there are no warning stickers on pumps, although due strictly to appearance, I have not discussed the chemical make up of said fuel. Yes, I'm profiling. If you find a station not on the list, they urge you to report it to them and they will follow up and post if it is in fact, ethanol free. 

I have trouble putting my food in a gas talk.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> No sense arguing with a man that is obsessed as you are my friend.
> 
> Carry on...


That's a dodge. It was you who suggested the ethanol issue was piddly-assed because there were FAR GREATER problems. I backed-up what I see as a pretty good sized problem. Shouldn't you be able to do that with your views?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

No...you win Dude.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Putting 10% ethanol in gasoline is obviously the primary existential threat to the universe and any parallel or coexisting universes as well.. Nuff said.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> No...you win Dude.


Nope, we all lose.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Nope, we all lose.


So after all this, you go all defeatist on us? I r disappointed.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> So after all this, you go all defeatist on us? I r disappointed.


If the sum total of all this, for you, is an opportunity for a punch line, you're the loser.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Still disappointed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Even Bucee's investment and determination can't sell E0 in Lake Jackson? Since that is Brazoria county, and Brazoria touches Harris, is that the problem?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is proof..










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Here is proof..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's crazy, not the premium but the prices!!!!!


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Not sure, Proof of what? That picture and those prices were from February 2016. I was there Sunday and every blue E0 pump was bagged over. They aren't selling E0 and don't know when they will get another shipment until whatever issues with their supplier and the state are resolved. Not trying to argue, just stating what I saw and my conversation with the employee so others don't waste time and gas to go out of their way and find out there is no E0 fuel to be had there.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

8weight said:


> It's because of global warming.


Nope.....Bushes fault!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I read all 12 pages of a post that started 3 years ago. Now I have a legit question.

Does this mean I'm gonna be real grumpy by the time I hit 68?.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> I read all 12 pages of a post that started 3 years ago. Now I have a legit question.
> 
> Does this mean I'm gonna be real grumpy by the time I hit 68?.


This thread is at 6 pages and started five month ago, but I am 68, so I assume it is I to whom you refer.

Lookit, I was much grumpier at 62 than I am now. At 62 I was in my ethanol-related, carb-rebuild, dead-in-the-water period. With strictly E0 use, I am much more mellow now. I just donâ€™t easily tolerate sissies who sit around and let the bully steal their lunch money. Thatâ€™s metaphorically speaking, of course. lol


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Ethanol free gas is good. Ethanol is bad but is making a bunch of politicians rich. I think the next politician I see R or D I'm going to punch in the face. They are all screwing us!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Well for what it's worth, my opinion is

.....it is stupid to put ethanol in gas........ Serves no purpose. Pump the oil for fuel, grow the corn for food. just that plain and simple. Been in the oil business/energy field since 1977.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Well for what it's worth, my opinion is
> 
> .....it is stupid to put ethanol in gas........ Serves no purpose. Pump the oil for fuel, grow the corn for food. just that plain and simple. Been in the oil business/energy field since 1977.


Just for the record, you do know the model T was designed to run on ethanol, right?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Apparently TruFuel is doing well and using some of the profit from selling their $6 per quart gasoline to pay off the right Texas politicians.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Apparently TruFuel is doing well and using some of the profit from selling their $6 per quart gasoline to pay off the right Texas politicians.


Yep, I think u nailed it on the head!!! I just filled up some of the toys for .30 more per gallon for non-e in a neighboring state..

Quote of the Day: Are you voting to make a difference or are you following the establishment again...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Just for the record, you do know the model T was designed to run on ethanol, right?


"Tin Lizzie" October 1, 1908, to May 26, 1927. 
And people used kerosene lanterns to light their homes. Things were so much better 100 years ago.

Let's go back!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> "Tin Lizzie" October 1, 1908, to May 26, 1927.
> And people used kerosene lanterns to light their homes. Things were so much better 100 years ago.
> 
> Let's go back!!


Ethanol was a pretty common fuel up until WWII, then it just basically got killed by cheap gasoline until all the assorted "green" initiatives started back up in the '70s and '80s.. They were using it as an octane booster WELL before tetraethyl lead, MTBE, etc. etc. It's been a valid fuel in its own right for a LONG time... It's just a different fuel, and its economic viability pretty much stands on its own depending on market forces at any given time. Kerosene is in a similar boat, as is diesel for that matter. The only valid complaint here is the mandate: it's unnaturally forcing a different fuel into a place that the marketplace doesn't really want it except with certain very narrow parameters. The entire argument that "corn is for food, oil is for fuel" is extremely narrow-minded: corn, just like oil, wood, grass clippings, etc. is for whatever we want to use it for, and the corn production stream is currently arranged to handle that demand: we're currently piling up excess corn in parking lots all across the midwest and covering it with tarps since we don't have sufficient storage space for it. If you want to argue the silliness of the ethanol mandate, I'm all on board with you: a lot of the "corn is for food" part of that argument, however, is utter BS. Corn, like any other product we come up with, is for whatever the marketplace and its supply and demand factors want to do with it. If that's cornbread, fine. If it's ethanol, fine. if it's whiskey, wonderful. There's thousands of uses for Corn: anybody trying to shoehorn it into a "food" category with no other options is a myopic fool.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Well since this thread won't die...

I wouldn't even call corn good food since most passes through without being digested :rotfl:

What chaps me is how much deer corn went up. I have deer to feed. #deerlivesmatter


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Well since this thread won't die...
> 
> I wouldn't even call corn good food since most passes through without being digested :rotfl:
> 
> What chaps me is how much deer corn went up. I have deer to feed. #deerlivesmatter


Give it time... Corn prices are dropping like a rock lately, reflecting the oversupply.. If deer corn has been staying high over the last two years or so, it's just the dealers holding on to prices to try to milk it as long as they can, not any reflection of actual commodity-level corn prices.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Was in that Bucees a couple days ago and all the blue handles (E-0) were bagged. Was in a hurry and didn't ask why. Still bagged today.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

You can buy E-free gas at Lee oil in Alvin. Its on the bypass. I believe it's an old chevron station. Have yo pay with credit or debit card at the pump. I am not sure if they will allow you to pump into your boat, may be just cans. You can call them and find out. I plan on going there next couple of days. Will report back.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

locolobo said:


> Was in that Bucees a couple days ago and all the blue handles (E-0) were bagged. Was in a hurry and didn't ask why. Still bagged today.


Cashier said they would hopefully be getting more this week, but were out for the time being. That was last week. I'm no conspiracy theorist, but I suspect that there may be an underlying issue as to why. Could be the localized flooding or some other reason.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Isn't that the one the OP is talkin about?


It's all cool until the train comes. Haven't been down there in a while, is there a bridge over the tracks yet? Used to get blowed out when train came by.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

iamatt said:


> It's all cool until the train comes. Haven't been down there in a while, is there a bridge over the tracks yet? Used to get blowed out when train came by.


 It's not the Buc-ees at 2004 and yes there is a bridge over the tracks there now. The store that has the E0 is down a bit further at Oyster Creek Drive. Good luck getting a boat of any size in there.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> Ethanol was a pretty common fuel up until WWII, then it just basically got killed by cheap gasoline until all the assorted "green" initiatives started back up in the '70s and '80s.. They were using it as an octane booster WELL before tetraethyl lead, MTBE, etc. etc. It's been a valid fuel in its own right for a LONG time... It's just a different fuel, and its economic viability pretty much stands on its own depending on market forces at any given time. Kerosene is in a similar boat, as is diesel for that matter. The only valid complaint here is the mandate: it's unnaturally forcing a different fuel into a place that the marketplace doesn't really want it except with certain very narrow parameters. The entire argument that "corn is for food, oil is for fuel" is extremely narrow-minded: corn, just like oil, wood, grass clippings, etc. is for whatever we want to use it for, and the corn production stream is currently arranged to handle that demand: we're currently piling up excess corn in parking lots all across the midwest and covering it with tarps since we don't have sufficient storage space for it. If you want to argue the silliness of the ethanol mandate, I'm all on board with you: a lot of the "corn is for food" part of that argument, however, is utter BS. Corn, like any other product we come up with, is for whatever the marketplace and its supply and demand factors want to do with it. If that's cornbread, fine. If it's ethanol, fine. if it's whiskey, wonderful. There's thousands of uses for Corn: anybody trying to shoehorn it into a "food" category with no other options is a myopic fool.


Hey, this is actually pretty well written. I read it out of respect for you cause you took the time to type it!

Now...... Let's Get Ethanol out of our gas!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Hey, this is actually pretty well written. I read it out of respect for you cause you took the time to type it!
> 
> Now...... Let's Get Ethanol out of our gas!!


 No, we need to get ethanol out of our governmental regulations: do that, and if ethanol doesn't need to be in gasoline, the market will decide that. Beyond that, E10, E85, or whatever blend you may want is just one of the options we've got for fuels, just like diesel, etc.: if and or where the marketplace wants it, it'll demand it. To demand forced removal of ethanol from gasoline is really no better from a free-market perspective than demanding a forced blending of the two (as per the current condition).


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> No, we need to get ethanol out of our governmental regulations: do that, and if ethanol doesn't need to be in gasoline, the market will decide that. Beyond that, E10, E85, or whatever blend you may want is just one of the options we've got for fuels, just like diesel, etc.: if and or where the marketplace wants it, it'll demand it.


For all the bricks I've collected over the issue that have been thrown at me as a result, THAT is fundamentally all I have been proposing on these Boards. But, it will still require folks getting off their butts and making those demands.



> To demand forced removal of ethanol from gasoline is really no better from a free-market perspective than demanding a forced blending of the two (as per the current condition).


But, the "free-market perspective" has never been considered in this EPA boondoggle. Ethanol was a first generation biofuel that proved, early on, to be totally inefective to its alleged purpose. The celulosic aspect it depended on for mass production was unworkable and never materalized. And, too, the necessity of mass production corn stock created far worse environmental problems than it was ever expected to eliminate. But, it was a boon to ADM types and the congresspersons they funded to support it.

A second generation biofuel, Isobutanol, that has none of the harmful properties of ethanol, is not caustic, corrosive or water absorbing, can be piped and can (with minor modifications) be produced in currently existing ethanol refineries. But, Isobutanol has been largely ignored by the EPA. Its "free-market perspective" (development, production and marketing) has been accomplished solely by private enterprise. And, that is slow going.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Here in Texas, I am convinced, there is a unique situation that explains our lack of E0 availability and, again, there are EPA fingerprints. While Texas may have the largest number of refineries, it also has two honking big "non-attainment areas", as defined by the EPA. 

Under the Energy Policy Act of 2005, the EPA authorized annual quotas dictating what percentage of the total amount of motor fuels consumed in the US must be represented by biofuel blended into fossil fuels. Companies that refine, import or blend fossil fuels are obligated to meet certain individual RFS quotas based on the volume of fuel they introduce into the market. By fulfilling these requirements, the EPA projects that the industry will collectively satisfy the overall national quota they set. To ensure compliance, obligated parties are periodically required to demonstrate they have met their RFS quota by submitting a certain amount of RINs to the EPA. Because each of these RINs represent an amount of biofuel that has been blended into fossil fuels, the RINs submitted to the EPA by obligated parties are a quantitative representation of the amount of biofuel that has been blended into the fossil fuels used in America. So, where better for refineries to meet a large part of their RFS quotas than a state with two honking big â€œnon-attainment areasâ€?

Now, if anyone can poke holes in that theory â€¦ go for it.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Give it time... Corn prices are dropping like a rock lately, reflecting the oversupply.. If deer corn has been staying high over the last two years or so, it's just the dealers holding on to prices to try to milk it as long as they can, not any reflection of actual commodity-level corn prices.


I found this after doing a little research

http://www.fuel-testers.com/ethanol_fuel_history.html


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I found this after doing a little research
> 
> http://www.fuel-testers.com/ethanol_fuel_history.html


 The price is really cratering over 2014-16 compared to the previous 2-3 years: that was a function of the worst drought in decades, no matter how desperately some people want to blame it on an ethanol-induced shortage. We've got huge amounts of land involved in corn farming, and it goes up and down every year depending on prices of the grain. One way or another, we're a long way from full capacity as far as corn production, although our supply chain channels are pretty much stretched beyond capacity at the moment after record per-acre yields over the last two years: there was a LOT of corn piled in parking lots last year at harvest time, and we're going into this year's season with full silos: it'll be worse this year. Next year you'll see some of the corn acreage get converted to cotton, soybeans, or whatever, or just fallowed.

What corn does go to ethanol production isn't just "Done for", either: the by-products are a pretty high-demand item in and of themselves as cattle feed: it's got more nutritive value than does "unprocessed" corn, although usage is pretty much limited to the vicinity around ethanol plants due to trucking costs.

http://southeastfarmpress.com/livestock/feed-value-ethanol-products-long-underestimated

The idea that we're straining the food market over ethanol is ludicrous.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> For all the bricks I've collected over the issue that have been thrown at me as a result, THAT is fundamentally all I have been proposing on these Boards. But, it will still require folks getting off their butts and making those demands.


 Nobody on this board, at least not in my memory, has voiced support for anything resembling an ethanol mandate: pretty much nobody wants anything of the sort. That's not where those bricks are coming from.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Nobody on this board, at least not in my memory, has voiced support for anything resembling an ethanol mandate: pretty much nobody wants anything of the sort. That's not where those bricks are coming from.





dwilliams35 said:


> Nobody on this board, at least not in my memory, has actively pursued anything resembling an action to end the ethanol mandate: pretty much nobody wants to be bothered with anything of the sort. Folks being constantly reminded of this is where those bricks are coming from.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Fixed it for you.


Wouldn't "Nobody on this board", in your ludicrous "fix", also include yourself?

I guess we can finally agree.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> I guess we can finally agree.





dwilliams35 said:


> I guess we can finally agree to disagree.


Fixed it for you, again.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> The price is really cratering over 2014-16 compared to the previous 2-3 years: that was a function of the worst drought in
> 
> http://southeastfarmpress.com/livestock/feed-value-ethanol-products-long-underestimated
> 
> The idea that we're straining the food market over ethanol is ludicrous.


I think it can be said that instead of growing a certain type corn for use in fuel that another type for consumption could be grown.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

cubera said:


> I think it can be said that instead of growing a certain type corn for use in fuel that another type for consumption could be grown.


 Why?

Is there a desperate shortage of sweet corn at HEB that I don't know about? That market's pretty much covered; if there was any more demand for it, you can bet that acreage would be reserved for that production. Of course, even field corn, which constitutes well north of 95% of the crop nationwide (probably closer to 99%) has food value as well: you're not going to buy ears of it at HEB, but it's quite edible, and is in fact routinely used in food products. No matter what, the farming industry in the country has it covered: the increase in yields over the decades has pretty much ensured that we are nowhere near production capacity; the market is going to adjust itself to meet demand no matter what product you're talking about; this is not a zero-sum game we're talking about; the farm industry is more than capable of covering demand in either sector and both sectors.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Fixed it for you, again.


No answer for that one, huh? Didn't think so.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> No answer for that one, huh? Didn't think so.


If you have a point that you believe is of significant relevance, why not just make it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> If you have a point that you believe is of significant relevance, why not just make it.


Just waiting for an answer to the question.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Just waiting for an answer to the question.


Oh, well hang on. I need to make sure I understand it. Be riiiight back ...


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Still not available*

Yesterday I stopped in for Non Ethanol fill up with boat in tow and all the pumps were bagged off
I went inside and they told me their supplier quit selling to them and are trying to get it right. No time frame on when.
But, Regular gasoline was 1.90 and Super was 2.40



Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Cashier said they would hopefully be getting more this week, but were out for the time being. That was last week. I'm no conspiracy theorist, but I suspect that there may be an underlying issue as to why. Could be the localized flooding or some other reason.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I was going to fill up my tub this AM but I guess I'll settle for corn power.....



jewfish said:


> Yesterday I stopped in for Non Ethanol fill up with boat in tow and all the pumps were bagged off
> I went inside and they told me their supplier quit selling to them and are trying to get it right. No time frame on when.
> But, Regular gasoline was 1.90 and Super was 2.40


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It seems Bucee's is big enough and smart enough not to invest in a situation where their source only lasted a short time. I wonder what the story is?


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I read somewhere that In Harris County and in any county adjoining Harris, the EPA will not allow ethanol free gas.


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

Roostor said:


> I read somewhere that In Harris County and in any county adjoining Harris, the EPA will not allow ethanol free gas.


This is true. Harris county and any county that touches it are in a non attainment area. I'm not sure how Bucees is getting around this but I sure would like to find out. I've been trying to bring e free back to Corpus and the snags i've hit are unbelievable. Can't imagine the headaches trying to do it in Brazoria County.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

shorty84 said:


> This is true. Harris county and any county that touches it are in a non attainment area. I'm not sure how Bucees is getting around this but I sure would like to find out. I've been trying to bring e free back to Corpus and the snags i've hit are unbelievable. Can't imagine the headaches trying to do it in Brazoria County.


Do it in El Campo/Wharton/Port Lavaca then!!!!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

shorty84 said:


> This is true. Harris county and any county that touches it are in a non attainment area. I'm not sure how Bucees is getting around this but I sure would like to find out.


In those non-attainment areas, gasoline must contain an oxygenate. Oxygenates are chemicals containing hydrocarbons that have one or more oxygen atoms and are added to motor vehicle fuels to make them burn more cleanly, thereby reducing toxic tailpipe emissions. It used to be MTBE and now it's ethanol. But isobutanol, a second generation biofuel that does what ethanol does without any of the downsides, can also be used. That's what Bucees was adding to its E0 to get it in compliance with the Reformulated Fuel Mandate.

Now, there is an isobutanol refinery in Silsbee. Whether it supplied Bucees is unknown. Whether that has any bearing on Bucees current situation is also unknown.


----------



## shorty84 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ox Eye said:


> In those non-attainment areas, gasoline must contain an oxygenate. Oxygenates are chemicals containing hydrocarbons that have one or more oxygen atoms and are added to motor vehicle fuels to make them burn more cleanly, thereby reducing toxic tailpipe emissions. It used to be MTBE and now it's ethanol. But isobutanol, a second generation biofuel that does what ethanol does without any of the downsides, can also be used. That's what Bucees was adding to its E0 to get it in compliance with the Reformulated Fuel Mandate.
> 
> Now, there is an isobutanol refinery in Silsbee. Whether it supplied Bucees is unknown. Whether that has any bearing on Bucees current situation is also unknown.


This is some great information. I'll start my search in Silsbee then.


----------

